# These Driftwood pieces something you would put in your planted tank ?



## saifali (12 Oct 2015)

Saw these at the local stores , just wondering if you guys would pay $60 each for these pieces and put it in your planted tanks ? If so which one would you choose , Any Ideas?  Do you guys like any of these?


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Oct 2015)

The wood is nice....the price is not.


----------



## A Bull With Yogurts (15 Oct 2015)

I am truly staggered at the price of driftwood. Truly.


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2015)

I would sooner sandblast a piece of oak than pay this much.


----------



## parotet (15 Oct 2015)

Martin in China said:


> The wood is nice....the price is not.


Honestly, since I began to use collected wood, only a few pieces of driftwood I find in my LFS look attractive to me. For example redmoor can be something cheap and available everywhere, but compared to most of the wood found in the countryside, it looks a bit "tasteless".
The other advantage I have mentioned several times is that, for finding the best hardscape materials that perfectly fit in your layout, you need plenty of them. Have a look to Amano videos. For setting up a 90 cm tank, his assistants bring him tones of materials (translated into pounds, a fortune...). In other words, unless you are able to accurately design your tank at the LFS in a few minutes, your hardscape will be very much improved if you have much more material with you than you need... And if you don't want to spend a fortune, a good way to go is to pick your own 

Jordi


----------



## A Bull With Yogurts (15 Oct 2015)

I'm doing my entire build on the cheap so buying driftwood is totally off the cards. Collected a load of candidate pieces in the local woods over the weekend and am currently soaking them.

At those silly prices that's probably a couple of hundred quid's worth!

Hmmmm, I smell a business opportunity here...


----------



## Andy D (15 Oct 2015)

For me it's coming up to the time of year where I can prune a few pear branches and then leave them to dry out over the winter.


----------



## A Bull With Yogurts (15 Oct 2015)

Andy D said:


> For me it's coming up to the time of year where I can prune a few pear branches and then leave them to dry out over the winter.


At these ludicrous prices if I were you I'd be tempted to hack down the entire tree and flog it on eBay piece by piece!


----------



## Andy D (15 Oct 2015)

A Bull With Yogurts said:


> At these ludicrous prices if I were you I'd be tempted to hack down the entire tree and flog it on eBay piece by piece!


Hmmm..... lol


----------

